# Was sind "Cinedubs" ?



## UT-freak (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Forum,

wurde gestern von nem Kumpel gefragt was Cinedubs sind. Hatte mal danach gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden. 

Weiß jemand was das ist ? 

MFG UT-freak


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Dezember 2010)

Dann haste aber schlecht gegoogelt  

Ich bin mir aber auch garnicht sicher in wie weit es erlaubt ist darüber zu sprechen in dem Forum, weil das aus der Raubkopierer Scene stammt. 

Cine leitet sich von Cinema ab 
und Dub von Dubbing, was eigentlich nichts anderes bedeutet als nachvertonung. 


Also Cinedub sind Raubkopierte filme mit anderer Tonspur z.b Russischer Film, deutsche Tonspur die im Kino aufgenommen wurde. 

Höchst illegal und ne scheis sache ! 


Und ich denke damit wird das thema hier geschlossen, hoff ich *g*


----------



## p00nage (2. Dezember 2010)

Des ist des einzige was ich dazu gefunden hab Was sind cinedubs ? - YourWire.Net.

hörs selber zum ersten mal, aber vllt hilft dir der link weiter

edit: war dfence wohl schneller, ich unterstütz sowas auch nicht


----------



## UT-freak (2. Dezember 2010)

Ahh, Ok hatte keine Ahnung was das ist bzw mein Freund.   Also kann gerne von nem Admin entfernt werden!


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2010)

Urheberrechtsverletzende Dinge werden im Forum nicht unterstützt und sind auch verboten. Daher wird hier dicht gemacht.



*--Closed--*

Gruß
Pain


----------

